# What artificial sweeteners do you use?



## seans_potato_business (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm looking at making low-calorie desserts and I'm wondering what artificial sweeteners taste most appealing? I know that some recipes are chemically-dependent on sugar so obviously those are all out.

(I'm not interested in anyone's misconceptions about food safety so please don't share yours here if you have any! If it's good enough for the FDA/FSA/EFSA, it's good enough for me.)


----------



## FoodieFanatic (Aug 28, 2015)

I personally don't use it, but DH does and loves Splenda.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 28, 2015)

I use Sweet-N-Low, but only in my iced tea. Regular, white sugar for most everything else. Brown sugar (light and dark) has its roll as does honey, maple syrup, molasses, agave and Karo. Did I forget something?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 28, 2015)

You can get Splenda loose in a big bag, measure cup for cup like sugar instead of having to open up all those little packets.

I use Truvia (stevia) in my coffee and iced tea.  Both taste fine to me.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 28, 2015)

I like Truvia better than anything else in my ice tea.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 28, 2015)

Another Truvia user here for my coffee and iced tea.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 28, 2015)

I think I've tried all of them, at one time or another.

For baking and cooking, I use an erythritol-based product called Swerve. It tastes fantastic and doesn't raise my blood sugar.
Natural Sweeteners by Swerve Sweetener

For morning coffee or iced tea I prefer liquid sucralose - which is the main ingredient in Splenda. I don't care for granular Splenda because it contains maltodextrin and dextrose as fillers, which has calories/carbs. With the liquid, there are no additives, and it just takes a squirt to sweeten my drinks.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 28, 2015)

DH and I use Truvia in our coffee and tea (it has less of a chemical after taste).
For baking, I use Truvia Baking Blend 
I did my quarterly visit to Costco yesterday and found 400 count packets boxes for $9.97USD, great price!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 28, 2015)

I only use real sugar in my baking and cooking, but I cut the quantity in half. For hot and cold drinks I use Agave nectar.


----------

